# A very alarming documentary : Pedigree Dogs



## focker (Oct 4, 2008)

*A very alarming documentary : Pedigree Dogs*

<span style='font-size: 14pt'>I love GSD's! I really really do. Because for me they're like the best dog breed in the universe! But seeing this documentary really made me sad. It's very alarming and very sad documentary. Well I hope you guys don't ignore my post and leave some inputs & comments on this issue. To tell you guys, I rarely cry. But as dog lover, man this made me sad to the bones!

see for yourself:
</span>
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=44215931


<span style="color: #FF0000">PLEASE LEAVE SOME COMMENTS</span>


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: A very alarming documentary : Pedigree Dogs*

This program has actually been discussed at least once, if not twice, a few months back. Not saying there's anything wrong with discussing it again, just letting you know that if you don't get a lot of comments, it's probably just because a lot of people have already said their piece on the topic in the previous threads.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: A very alarming documentary : Pedigree Dogs*

I am still watching the documentary, but you are right, it is a tear jerker. More importantly, it has put some things into perspective for me. Thank you so very much for posting the link.


----------



## focker (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: A very alarming documentary : Pedigree Dogs*



> Originally Posted By: Chris WildThis program has actually been discussed at least once, if not twice, a few months back. Not saying there's anything wrong with discussing it again, just letting you know that if you don't get a lot of comments, it's probably just because a lot of people have already said their piece on the topic in the previous threads.



oww im sorry if this thing was already posted. thanks for letting me know


----------

